# Helmets Currently Suited to Small Heads



## WisegirlII

I saw a thread a few years back related to helmets for small heads, but it seems like some of the recommended helmets aren't around anymore (Voz, Happy-2b, etc.). I have a Shred Ready Vixen and it gives me a brutal eye headache from a pressure point in the front because I have to tighten it down since it fits loose in the side. Maybe I have a weird oval shaped head, but I don't want to "make" a helmet fit by adding padding, gluing, shaving, praying to Buddha, whatever. So, if anyone has suggestions on helmets that are good for small heads to begin with I would really appreciate it!


----------



## lmaciag

My previous helmet was a SR Vixen and had the same problem. I ended up with a nice red circle in the middle of my forehead and a headache. I switched to the Small version of the WRSI and have been very happy with the helmet. Didn't even need the thickest foam with it (comes with three thicknesses to customize).

However, it is not compatable with the Face Protection System (currently only the M/L version). I was told that it would be available last year for the Small version and it was not. I was told it would be available this year, so far it is not. I really wanted the full face system and was willing to wait a few months to get it. I'm disappointed that it is still not available a year and a half later.


----------



## TLove

I love my WRSI (size S/M). Fits my small noggin just right.


----------



## WisegirlII

Thanks for the feedback. I'm glad to know I'm not the only one who gets the red circle of death from the Vixen. Does the WRSI offer any protection from sun in the eyes. i.e. a bill of some kind? -Alisha


----------



## GearDog

*Checkout a GathSports Gedi*

WisegirlII,

Here are two links for the GathSports Gedi Helmits. The first is GathSports homepage, they are out of Australia, and the second is a distributor in the USA. I bought the Gedi earlier this year and I absolutely love it. Not only does it feel as if I have great protection, but the fit and comfort is awesome. I have not seen many around, but I expect them to become more popular as the word gets out.

GATHSPORTS - MARGARET RIVER, WESTERN AUSTRALIA

Murrays Sports: GATH GEDI CONVERTIBLE HELMET

Feel free to contact me if you have any specific questions.

Lenny.
970.481.7158


----------



## Waterwindpowderrock

My wife tried a wrsi, even talked to the company & got the XS outfittng & it was still too small (2 seasons ago btw) The ony one we could fit to her without way too much padding in between was the SR. She's very happy with hers & the full face they make also was easy to outfit for her.


----------



## lmaciag

WisegirlII said:


> I'm glad to know I'm not the only one who gets the red circle of death from the Vixen.


Never put it in those words, but accurate! 

I'm sure you could retro fit a brim, but nothing from the manufacturer.

Kaleb - Was it the small shell Abby tried? Did you mean to say it was still too big? The standard shell with the thickest padding was too big for me, but I'm in the #2 of 3 thicknesses padding on the small shell and have a very small noggin'. I need to re-investigate a full-face as I called WRSI after posting and they are 'hoping' to have the face guard for the small out next season. Will not be happening in 2010.


----------



## WisegirlII

Hey Lenny - Do you like these helmets in general or do you have specific experience with them relating to the fit for small heads? I have to admit I kind of like the sun visor... very "C.H.I.P.S." Ultimately it's the fit that matters, but hey, if I look like a river version of Poncho...

Which company is "SR"?


----------



## GearDog

WisegirlII,

To answer your question, no, not specifically with smaller heads. I have always had some issues with getting a good, comfortable fit. I found the Gath Gedi to be super comfortable and extremely simple to fit. I also purchased with my helmit the Comfot Strips, see link below. I actually ended up not using the strips and found the fit to be alomost perfect out of the box. I hope this helps. 

Murrays Sports: GATH COMFORT STRIP

On the C.H.I.P.S. note, nice comparison and actually right on the mark. Wasn't Poncho's partner Jon? Bringing back memories. I knew there was something special about the look of my new lid...now I know and can wear it proudly.


----------



## WisegirlII

Well, if I can't find a helmet that's been tried and tested on small heads I'll definitely consider the water C.H.I.P.

What I'd really like, is for someone to post a link to a cool helmet in some interesting color other than black or silver, with a bill, brim, sun shield, whatever that isn't $300 and fits small heads comfortably. We go to the moon, we can email our local sheriff and even drink dehydrated wine on extended outdoor trips, but why oh why isn't there a functional, hot looking helmet that fits small heads?!

When Jesus is done crossing the river and piggy backing small girls to the other side do you think he'll create a bad ass, sexy, helmet for small heads? Someone ask him (he's not speaking to me... :twisted


----------



## ednaout

Gear Dog - I'm not sure I like what I'm reading in regards to the disclaimer info - phrases like "trade off a % of impact absorption..." and "rather than from a direct head first 'crash' into a fixed solid object," don't sound good when you may be taking head shots.
Also, I want my helmet to be designed to PROTECT my brain not just be "designed to provide comfort, total vision and freedom of movement."

I don't mean to come down on the product or you, but are you sure that this is suited for WHITE WATER sports like kayaking?

Below is copied and pasted from the website:

Warranty Info:

Disclaimer

Your Gath is NOT designed to provide the level of impact absorbtion expected of cycling or other land-based headgear.

Gath's unique design is totally different to conventional bulky crash helmet.

Gath Helmets Trade Off a percentage of impact absorption for a more close fitting layer of defence to better suit high performance extreme sports.

Gath protects against the more frequent sporting head injury caused by glancing blows rather than from a direct head first 'crash' into a fixed solid object, where serious injury is likely to occur regardless of helmet.

Gath provides a lightweight super snug fitting layer of defence against superficial head injury and water pressure induced ear perforation and the damaging effects from sun, wind and salt spray.

All of this protection while maintaining a streamline fit to minimise the risk of possible neck injury when penetrating air, water and snow at high speed.

Gath high performance headgear is uniquely designed to provide comfort, total vision and freedom of movement, a must for extreme action sports.


----------



## GearDog

*Gath Gedi - Accredited to EN 1385 Standard*

You are correct, not all Gath helmets are designed for Wahitewater. The Standard for Whitewater helmets is the 1385 Standard. The Gath Gedi meets these standards. 

GATH GEDI ...350-410 gram.
- Gath's most impact protective helmet. .
- Marginally more voluminous than surfing Gaths, but more lightweight and stable when compared to other helmets on the market offering similar levels of impact protection. .
- The uniqueness of the Gedi is that it remains close fitting and snug whilst offering more direct impact protection than Gath's surfing models. .
- Higher level of impact protection makes the Gedi more ideal for whitewater and similar sports where collision with rocks or similar objects are constant injury mechanisms. (Accredited to EN 1385 Canoeing and Whitewater Sports) .
- The ability to add peaks and visors is also appreciated by many enthusiasts. .
- Attachable/Removable ear protection. .


----------



## WisegirlII

So I guess the next question is, are there any hard core folks out there who have taken some major lumps in the Gath Jedi? If the helmet is proven in situations where taking a beating to the head is pretty much a given, then that would suffice for me. If not... well no one wants to come off the river permanently drooling and needing a diaper change.

The language in the Jedi's description "makes the Gedi _more_ ideal for whitewater and similar sports where collision with rocks or similar objects are constant injury mechanisms." kind of sends up a red flag. I know it's certified to the EN 1385 whatever, but I don't like that they don't just say it's specifically made to stand up to the rigors of whitewater sports; "more ideal" just means it's better than something that sucks and that doesn't seem good enough. 

Perhaps they need a better publicist or perhaps the helmet is sketchy. Anyone have some practical experience with one?


----------



## ednaout

I have to agree with Wise girl...
the semantics used are KEY and they just don't sound like they are a solid helmet for taking a shot to the head. 
Word of mouth has always been my most preferred method of advertising so if anyone can vouch for this I would love to hear it. It really does look like a comfy helmet and I am looking for something with more protection than I currently have, but so far this I am less than "sold" on this one.
GEAR DOG - i hope this is taken with the constructive criticism that it is intended!

Beth


----------



## GearDog

Absolutely, I certainly don't get offended when anyone speaks about safety and their open honest opinion.

I have taken 2-3 Class 3 hits and have felt the protection to be equal, if not superior, to my older Protec. A lot of people I see on the river wearing Protec helmets do not have a proper fit. A bomber helmet with a poor or improper fit does not provide adequate protection just because it's bomber. The fit of the Gath Gedi is, in my opinion, superior to most other helmets on the market, at least the ones I've tried. With them publishing that the Gath Gedi meets the EN 1385 Standard, the superior fit and feel, and the couple of Class 3 hits I've taken, at this point I feel totally safe and more comfortable then I used to.

Now if someone, with reputable contrary information chimes in and has something to say....I just may be in the store for a new helmet. 

Thanks, Lenny.


----------



## ednaout

> What I'd really like, is for someone to post a link to a cool helmet in some interesting color other than black or silver, with a bill, brim, sun shield, whatever that isn't $300 and fits small heads comfortably. We go to the moon, we can email our local sheriff and even drink dehydrated wine on extended outdoor trips, but why oh why isn't there a functional, hot looking helmet that fits small heads?!


I'd love to see this link too, only I would like a full face. I think I'm going to probably go with the WRSI because I hear more people standing behind their (WRSI) helmets than any other -

WRSI

I asked about the PLASTIC v KEVLAR factor (they use plastic composite) and they said that the plastic composite absorbs the impact better than kevlar - somehow this makes sense they way it is explained - There are 2 layers of plastic sandwiching some foam - the outer layer absorbs, the inner layer is not supposed to - Sorry, I can't find the link for the layering system..o
Like Laurie already mentioned (i think), they don't have the full face cage available for the SMALL, but they offer the outfitting for the MED/LG to fit to small. I actually called them to talk to them and they said they will have the Cage ready for next season, but no way for this season. You can buy the small now and it WILL be compatible - they assured me.

They also said that you can custom order a design - if you have something you want - sent it to them and for about $40 you can have a personalized helmet - which I think is cool - so you don't have to look like everyone else.

This thread should probably be in gear talk, huh?

Alright, time to head to the hole...


----------



## bjett

anyone tried one of these?

J3 Kayak Helmets

I have a tiny noggin as well (but huge brain), looking to replace my Sweet soon with something cheaper.


----------



## Jensjustduckie

ednaout said:


> I asked about the PLASTIC v KEVLAR factor (they use plastic composite) and they said that the plastic composite absorbs the impact better than kevlar - somehow this makes sense they way it is explained - There are 2 layers of plastic sandwiching some foam - the outer layer absorbs, the inner layer is not supposed to - Sorry, I can't find the link for the layering system..


It's in the detailed description of the helmets: Whitewater Research and Safety Institute


----------



## ednaout

Thanks jensjustduckie: }


----------



## chepora

I have all the same problems fitting helmets. Hate the perfect circle helmets from SR...they don't fit at all and leave my forehead so sore. Also can't stand the new 1 size fits all...no 1 size fits 1 size and the rest of us have to make do with sombreros instead of helmets. I have an old SR when they used to make cheap fiberglass shells that were sized properly with 3 different shell sizes. It fits great, but I would like to replace it with something that offers a little more protection. Only 2 manufacturers that I've found make different shell sizes. WRSI and Sweet...Sweet is expensive and some of the models (wanderer) pull way back off my head even with the retention system...my old SR doesn't do that and I cut the retention system off b/c I was rafting and not kayaking when I bought it 9 years ago I really hope the manufacturers go back to making individually sized shells.


----------

